# Burnneria borealis



## Giosan (Jun 25, 2008)

isn't she cute?

PS: it is ofcourse _Brunneria _and not _Burnneria_. For some reason i cannot change the topic title.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are the best photos of a grass mantis i have ever seen, now, can you send me some


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 25, 2008)

What instar/length?

The best pics I've seen here - seriously!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 25, 2008)

What a cool loking mantis!! :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks!  

I don't know what instar she is to be honest... but she is 6cm/2,5inch long. Will need 3 molts till adulthood i'm guessing!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 25, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Thanks!  I don't know what instar she is to be honest... but she is 6cm/2,5inch long. Will need 3 molts till adulthood i'm guessing!


Cool - I might have another stick-like species available soon, maybe we could swap some ooths


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 25, 2008)

amazing pics


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 26, 2008)

there al... stick like... maybe after the summer break i get some of those


----------



## spawn (Jun 27, 2008)

What's the instar/length? What are you feeding them?


----------



## Giosan (Jun 27, 2008)

Kruszakus: yes, sounds good!  

Spawn: they're about 6cm/2,5inch long and i feed them flies. (curly flies) On the picture you see a fruitflie, it's a bit small but i just needed it for the photo!  

And i keep them warm, above 25 degrees.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 28, 2008)

Great pics! I hope you have better luck hatching ooths than I did! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## spawn (Jun 29, 2008)

My nymphs are having some mortality right now. Alive for three to four days, and then die after having a fruit fly or two. I replaced the lids of the containers so they're the aerated ones that come on the 32 oz. FF culture cups, as the only thing I could attribute it to was poor ventilation. What humidity do you keep yours at? My room is around 77 degrees Fahrenheit right now and 85% humidity.


----------



## Giosan (Jun 29, 2008)

ABbuggin: haha thanks I hope so too  

Spawn: Oh sucks... I don't keep the humidity very high actually, around 50 or when i spray 60%. I do have a lot of ventilation yes! One whole 'wall' of the house they're in is completely mesh.

You can try to put the nymphs warmer than 77 degrees Fahrenheit/25 degrees Celcius. The younger they are the warmer they should be! I would suggest above 86 degrees Fahrenheit/30 degrees Celsius.

Hope something works!


----------



## spawn (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks. I just had another nymph pop out last night, so this ooth for me fortunately is giving me several chances to get it right.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 29, 2008)

Giosan said:


> ABbuggin: haha thanks I hope so too  Spawn: Oh sucks... I don't keep the humidity very high actually, around 50 or when i spray 60%. I do have a lot of ventilation yes! One whole 'wall' of the house they're in is completely mesh.
> 
> You can try to put the nymphs warmer than 77 degrees Fahrenheit/25 degrees Celcius. The younger they are the warmer they should be! I would suggest above 86 degrees Fahrenheit/30 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Hope something works!


Yes, hot and somewhat dry in the key to success with this species.  Now, hatching the ooths is a different story. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Giosan (Jun 29, 2008)

Good luck Spawn.

What did you do to make the ooth hatch that good? How did you keep it ?


----------



## spawn (Jun 30, 2008)

And another one died today. I don't freaking understand it. I don't know if it's the small spiders outside the containers coming into the cups from the air holes and biting them or what, but this is ridiculous. I'd have 12 or so hatched so far, but I'm down to 7 with the deaths.

I kept the ooth at room temperature since I got it from Rick. In a container, and misted it a couple times a week (not the ooth directly). The first nymph actually popped out the end that tapers, the end that you would see come last out of the mantid's butt-end. I expected them to come out the top/front like normal, but so far they are coming out of that back end of the ooth.


----------



## spawn (Jul 7, 2008)

Update: I'm down to 4 nymphs, one at L2. I've noticed now that there is cannibalism. Well apparently I'm pretty slow. Today was the smoking gun when I found the L2 nymph with an outrageously oversized thorax and a missing nymph in its cup. I don't get it. I stuck a bunch of D. melos in there yesterday, but they didn't want them. I guess they'd rather feed on each other.


----------



## dokken (Jul 8, 2008)

GIOSAN,

I'm jealous now !!!!

Not about the brunneria, but about your photo material !!!

;o))

ps : your two babies are feeling good


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 8, 2008)

spawn said:


> And another one died today. I don't freaking understand it. I don't know if it's the small spiders outside the containers coming into the cups from the air holes and biting them or what, but this is ridiculous. I'd have 12 or so hatched so far, but I'm down to 7 with the deaths.I kept the ooth at room temperature since I got it from Rick. In a container, and misted it a couple times a week (not the ooth directly). The first nymph actually popped out the end that tapers, the end that you would see come last out of the mantid's butt-end. I expected them to come out the top/front like normal, but so far they are coming out of that back end of the ooth.


B. Borealis nymphs need 85-90F and don't mind humidity (but well ventilated) Most nymphs emerged from the tap end of the ootheca which is normal so no worry. MOre nymphs continue to hatch for a period of 3-6 months span. Once I have a nymph hatched out to see subadult of one that hatched from the same ooth! Here are few of my old pics for this species, i haven't had a chance to capture more since 2005.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 8, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> B. Borealis nymphs need 85-90F and don't mind humidity (but well ventilated) Most nymphs emerged from the tap end of the ootheca which is normal so no worry. MOre nymphs continue to hatch for a period of 3-6 months span. Once I have a nymph hatched out to see subadult of one that hatched from the same ooth! Here are few of my old pics for this species, i haven't had a chance to capture more since 2005.


wow... i fly eating non canibalistic spieces i can keep like phasmids ?!?

sounds like THE spieces for me :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 10, 2008)

soooo cute, how they have those tiny wings lol :lol:


----------



## spawn (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm experiencing cannibalism with the nymphs. One is L3 already!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> wow... i fly eating non canibalistic spieces i can keep like phasmids ?!?sounds like THE spieces for me :lol:


No they will eat each other. That was only the cage i kept all the wild caught adult female together. I later separated them into 2-3 per cage and few cannibalism occurred. But they are not as cannibalistic as most common green mantis. In fact in the wild i found few of them together in close proximity.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> No they will eat each other. That was only the cage i kept all the wild caught adult female together. I later separated them into 2-3 per cage and few cannibalism occurred. But they are not as cannibalistic as most common green mantis. In fact in the wild i found few of them together in close proximity.


oh ok, i was confused by the picture.


----------



## Thorska (Jul 13, 2008)

isn't this the species of mantis that parthenogenetic? every mantis is female if i remember rightly

very cool looking species indeed


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

Thorska said:


> isn't this the species of mantis that parthenogenetic? every mantis is female if i remember rightlyvery cool looking species indeed


ye this one is phartenogenetic


----------



## The Mikado (Jul 17, 2008)

Those shots are great...particularly the profiles. The one towards the end shows great definition. Their upper body (thorax) looks almost corrugated.

These are supposed to be in Alabama (Lower, I'm guessing) but are definitely recorded in Florida. Would love to see some in the wiild.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 22, 2008)

Thorska said:


> isn't this the species of mantis that parthenogenetic? every mantis is female if i remember rightlyvery cool looking species indeed


no every mantis is not a female, it's just that females have the ability to reproduce fertile ooths without mating. Ofcourse they will only yield female clones of the mother. Not all brunneria reproduce this way, just like my I. oratorias who are also parthengenetic.

sorry, guess I was wrong. I was browsing the old topics, and found that Christian said all sp. are female. Wow, I never knew


----------

